# Bobs low water pickup question



## Jfack

Anyone running a bobs nose cone? Considering one on my yami 60 4 stroke for my banshee extreme. I can run jacked all the way up but lose water pressure and get the heat alarm. I have some areas I need to run jacked all the way for longer periods than i can so that I won't be tearing up the grass flats. Also when running ozello id like to run it jacked for 'just in case' reasons on the winter lows. 

Will bobs install the cone? Wanted to know how much the install was. Did you lose speed? Anything else i should know?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Nose cones are good for speed and running skinny if you have the right prop. Bob's will do the install and I think the fee is probably money well spent. It requires holes to be drilled that are very close to the oil passages. The alignment is very critical as well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

You would probably be better off buying a lower unit with the nosecone pickups already installed because Bob's uses epoxy and bondo to fill the gaps. Eventually it flakes off.


----------



## Jfack

Yeah I had my prop done by prop gods and can run jacked all the way and not blow out. Just lose pressure. 

I thought I read they weld and epoxy? Maybe im wrong though because I can't find it now


----------



## Blackdog317

Jfack,

I had the same issue on a 2011 Banshee Extreme. After some prop work and installing a Shaw Wing style cavitation plate, I could run jacked all the way up with good water pressure. I moved the engine to the highest mounting hole with this set-up as well. The plate helped my holeshot and ability to stay on plane at lower speeds too. This might be an option worth looking at if you are not sure about the low water pick-up. The Shaw Wing does not require drilling any holes in the lower unit. There are several other types of cavitation plates that would probably work, but this is the only one I have any experience with. FYI...the boat will spin out in a tight turn when the motor is jacked up high. Happened to me twice! Thankfully no one got hurt or ejected. 

Good luck with whatever you decide to do. That was a fun boat for me. Lots of good memories on that skiff.

View attachment 3599
View attachment 3600

View attachment 3601

View attachment 3602


----------



## Jfack

Blackdog317 said:


> Jfack,
> 
> I had the same issue on a 2011 Banshee Extreme. After some prop work and installing a Shaw Wing style cavitation plate, I could run jacked all the way up with good water pressure. I moved the engine to the highest mounting hole with this set-up as well. The plate helped my holeshot and ability to stay on plane at lower speeds too. This might be an option worth looking at if you are not sure about the low water pick-up. The Shaw Wing does not require drilling any holes in the lower unit. There are several other types of cavitation plates that would probably work, but this is the only one I have any experience with. FYI...the boat will spin out in a tight turn when the motor is jacked up high. Happened to me twice! Thankfully no one got hurt or ejected.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide to do. That was a fun boat for me. Lots of good memories on that skiff.
> 
> View attachment 3599
> View attachment 3600
> 
> View attachment 3601
> 
> View attachment 3602



Awesome! Is that the stiffy shaw wing? will for sure check that out and probably go that route first! Is it pretty simple to mount yourself?


----------



## crboggs

I helped install a Stiffy Shaw Wing on my buddies 02 HB Guide. Wasn't difficult to do if you are marginally handy with a few tools. In addition to the lower plane speed mentioned earlier in this thread, the biggest improvement we noticed was the skiffs ability to corner in tight quarters while running in the backwaters. It was a substantial improvement for a boat that was previously prone to sliding the ass end around a little too much...


----------



## Jfack

crboggs said:


> I helped install a Stiffy Shaw Wing on my buddies 02 HB Guide. Wasn't difficult to do if you are marginally handy with a few tools. In addition to the lower plane speed mentioned earlier in this thread, the biggest improvement we noticed was the skiffs ability to corner in tight quarters while running in the backwaters. It was a substantial improvement for a boat that was previously prone to sliding the ass end around a little too much...


Good to hear!


----------



## Blackdog317

It's not too bad if you plan to install it yourself. He used to offer a hardware kit that includes the stainless bolts, nylocks, & washers needed to hook everything up. I think it is worth the extra money to buy the kit. It will save you a few trips to the hardware store.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Jfack said:


> Yeah I had my prop done by prop gods and can run jacked all the way and not blow out. Just lose pressure.
> 
> I thought I read they weld and epoxy? Maybe im wrong though because I can't find it now


They tack weld and blend everything in with epoxy. You can mount a pickup on the hull as well


----------



## commtrd

Damn I thought I was looking a TX boat there. What does the tunnel look like? Thought about getting a Lostmen built tricked out like that just for deep south TX. If the tunnel works right no worries about water pressure. Trust me we know about tunnels down here. Sweet looking ride BTW. A Shaw wing with a Jack Foreman cup prop would get this boat right long as the tunnel works.


----------



## commtrd

My new HB Pro gets a Shaw wing as soon as I get it...


----------



## Rollbar




----------



## Jfack

Rollbar said:


>


Thanks man! Pretty simple for sure. looks like I'll be ordering one. I'll update on performance for my banshee if anyone is interested in that or having similar issues


----------



## Smackdaddy53

View attachment 3983


RunningOnEmpty said:


> They tack weld and blend everything in with epoxy. You can mount a pickup on the hull as well


If you do the transom mounted pickup you will want an inline raw water strainer to filter debris because the pickup tube is 5/8" from tip to lower unit and it sucks HARD. I ran one I installed for the last 3 years. 
That boat runs 3" all day and stays hooked up in turns with the prop 1" above the bottom of the hull. I am selling "The Pole Dancer" since I bought a Maverick recently. It is hard to do, she took 4 years to build in my shop.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

View attachment 3984


----------



## EdK13

Can confirm- Pole Dancer ran skinny.


----------



## Jfack

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 3984


Who installs these and around what do they run installed?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Jfack said:


> Who installs these and around what do they run installed?


I don't know of anyone that installs them. The whole setup cost about $150. The drill bits, taps and aluminum hex plugs for the LU pickups cost the most. It maintains full water pressure with the entire lower unit out of the water.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Jfack said:


> Anyone running a bobs nose cone? Considering one on my yami 60 4 stroke for my banshee extreme. I can run jacked all the way up but lose water pressure and get the heat alarm. I have some areas I need to run jacked all the way for longer periods than i can so that I won't be tearing up the grass flats. Also when running ozello id like to run it jacked for 'just in case' reasons on the winter lows.
> 
> Will bobs install the cone? Wanted to know how much the install was. Did you lose speed? Anything else i should know?


On my modded 90 Yamaha, I blocked off the top water inlet hole, both sides and that would let me run higher on the jack plate without the heat horn going off.


----------

